# Ford 3000 oil pressure



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

lights coming on dim some times. I’m going to put n actual gage on it for better info. And go from there my question is What size threads is in the block where the sending unit is ? I’m sure plenty of people have done this. Should I get a gage that has the oil line going to it or I’ve seen some with sending unit and wires going to gage. Also. What is the oil pressure suppose to read at idle and 1800 rpms. Thanks for the time and help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Should be 1/4" NPT if you look up the part and check the description.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

My 3000 diesel idles at 60 psi and 70 psi at 1800 rpms


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech,
I was just looking for a guage like yours a couple of days ago.
I want to run my new engine I built before I install the wiring harness on it.
Where did you buy yours? Cost?
Also, it appears that you still have the original heat shield around the oil filter on your engine. Could you take a couple more photos of it and post them? I still have the little drip lip on this 201 but the heat shield is gone. I might try to find one.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> Hightech,
> I was just looking for a guage like yours a couple of days ago.
> I want to run my new engine I built before I install the wiring harness on it.
> Where did you buy yours? Cost?
> ...


I got the gauge off of e-bay . I think it was about $9 .


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Weather been bad but I did get the pressure switch off but did not get the gage installed. But did turn it over shortly and the oil shot out the hole about 20 ft. Boy what a mess I had. Lol. Soon as the weather clears I’ll get that gage on there and see what’s really going on.


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks high tech I’ll know what to look for I have a feeling I’m going to end up dropping that oil pan


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech1953 said:


> I got the gauge off of e-bay . I think it was about $9 .


HT,
Thanks for the photos. Anyone have one of those heat shields they want to sell? 
My tractor will be all cobbled to heck as far as incorrect model and engine but I'm making it LOOK very original.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It looks fantastic from what I can see in your photos, Ultradog.


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

I bought a gage that looks just like it on amazon for 11.00. It is fluid filled keeps the needle more steady from vibration etc. I probably have that much or more in the fittings. Lol I seen in the Atlanta Craig’s list there was a ford 2000 and a ford 3000 that they were parting out. You may find your shield there.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> It looks fantastic from what I can see in your photos, Ultradog.



Thanks Hoodoo.
I stuck the motor on it today.
A balmy 24 degrees in the garage but I was bored so dressed up and got er done.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

That looks great! Nice job.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow nice job ultradog


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow after two sending units telling me I had low oil pressure I put that gage on it and it shows 60 psi at idle what a relief that dummy light made me stress for no reason when I unhook the wire from sending unit it went out completely so there are no shorts on circuit so not sure why the light was coming on.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Talking rock said:


> Wow after two sending units telling me I had low oil pressure I put that gage on it and it shows 60 psi at idle what a relief that dummy light made me stress for no reason when I unhook the wire from sending unit it went out completely so there are no shorts on circuit so not sure why the light was coming on.


Good followup.
It's better to be stressed out for nought than find you had no/low oil pressure.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Talking rock said:


> Wow after two sending units telling me I had low oil pressure I put that gage on it and it shows 60 psi at idle what a relief that dummy light made me stress for no reason when I unhook the wire from sending unit it went out completely so there are no shorts on circuit so not sure why the light was coming on.


Are you trying a oil pressure switch or a sending unit ? You are saying sending unit in your posts. That would never work with a indicator light. A oil pressure sending unit is for a gauge.Oil pressure switch is used with a indicator light. Two different animals.


----------

